
Here’s why Spotify will go public via direct listing on April 3rd - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/15/spotify-direct-listing-date/
======
moonka
The article recaps the benefits of a direct listing, but not the downsides. I
assume there are some since this is rare, anyone familiar with them?

